# formspring.me



## nimbus_terrafaux (Feb 4, 2010)

this site allows you to ask people random questions and they can answer them and if you make one they can do the same thing for you.. it is actually pretty entertaining with the type of questions you can get! 

heres mine http://www.formspring.me/soradjoey


now go to it, ask me a question, make one yourself and post everywhere.

Let the questions begin!!!!


----------



## Thatch (Feb 4, 2010)

Let's say, purely hypothetically, that I wanted to ask you something.

Why there and not on IM?

What's the sense?

Why!?


----------



## Nylak (Feb 4, 2010)

szopaw said:


> Let's say, purely hypothetically, that I wanted to ask you something.
> 
> Why there and not on IM?
> 
> ...


 
That's not _complicated _enough!  And it makes just too much damn sense!  D:  THIS IS THE INTERWEBS, DAMN YOU.


----------



## pheonix (Feb 4, 2010)

Why did you jelly in your toaster strudel?


----------



## quayza (Feb 4, 2010)

Ha i just sent a question.


----------

